# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Anavar for a baseball player

## cope55

For a 6' 2" 225lb power-hitter who has 100 Anavar tabs (10mg/tab), what do you recommend dosage wise? Different sources will differ from each other; some say 30mg/day, some say 50-60mg/day is ideal, some claim 80mg/day, and yet some claim that any less than 100mg/day is a waste of time.
Is there any need to ween on or off of Anavar? or can u just jump right in at Xmg/day and finish when the 100 is gone?
Also, any need for any sort of pct? All the research I've done has said none, however, one recommended some Clomid...

----------


## 100m champ

I would go with 30mg wk1.. then go up to 50mg for the next 6. That should work Well if thats all u got, but i would consider adding test prop To your exsiting cycle!

----------


## admirals56

try to buy 100 more if u can. you only have enough for 30mgs/d for just under 5wks.

----------


## IM MACHO

Every persons body reacts different to AAS so your just gonna have to see what works best with you. Like you had stated above some guys react great to low doses where others react to higher doses! Start low and then go from there, I know Var is a really mild steroid but I am pretty sure it does suppress so why not run a PCT! It's best to be safe then sorry just my 02cents hope it helps!

----------


## cope55

thanks a lot... any suggestions for the PCT?

----------


## SL63

60mg for 12 weeks does magical things. Anavar is the only oral that can be used for longer periods. Its very mild on the liver compared to other 17AAs.

----------


## 100m champ

> 60mg for 12 weeks does magical things. Anavar is the only oral that can be used for longer periods. Its very mild on the liver compared to other 17AAs.


Are u kidding me 12wK Of Orals :Bs:

----------


## eltoro

You should run PCT with var, I took it without PCT and I lost some gains and had some post-cylce withrawl/depression. I would recomend Nolvadex for your PCT. I am a college athlete myself, and I am going to go on another Var cycle in a few weeks. I have read Nolvadex is great, through arimidex may be better. The big difference is in the cost. The prices I have found on Arimidex are through the roof in comparison to nolvadex.

----------


## Sculpture

30 mg per day should give you very good strength increases actually. People on here are thinking in bodybuilding terms but for a strength and speed increase without much mass gain 30 will work wonders.

----------


## ACpower

hey bro I would be careful with taking var and playing sports I play college football and took var in the summer before camp it made me so tight i pulled my hamstring so be careful

----------


## cope55

I appreciate it... can anybody think of anything else I should know?

----------


## heavy04

i am a baseball player looking to start on anavar if it looks like is the right thing to take. I am very new to this and dont know much about it. My goal is to gain weight and become more cut. nothing huge but noticible... I just had some questions ill list.

Will I get a noticible gain in size ?
what are the side effects?
how long will it stay in my system?
can i take it by itself?
what is the time period? I have from may-aug to take it, gain size, get it out of my system

if you have other suggestions of what would work better let me know
thanks

----------


## baseball07

i am pretty convinced on var.. i am a college baseball player as well...the big question is where the hell can i get anavar ??? ... if i take it i will prolly add a pct and stretch alot do reduce the tightness...

----------

